
Scientists warn we may be creating a 'digital dark age' - curtis
https://www.pri.org/stories/2018-01-01/scientists-warn-we-may-be-creating-digital-dark-age
======
HarryHirsch
A similar phenomenon happened in Late Antiquity - the cultural upheaval during
and after the Crisis of the Third Century caused most literature from
Classical Antiquity to be lost. The actual causes are an area of controversy
and active research.

Wikipedia has a surprisingly comprehensive article:
[https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%C3%BCcherverluste_in_der_Sp%...](https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%C3%BCcherverluste_in_der_Sp%C3%A4tantike)

It's German, but as a classicist you are expected to read English, German,
French and Italian anyway.

